# New Rancilio Silvia: The espresso shots are warm, not hot.



## Tobyr21 (Feb 5, 2021)

I wait for the light to go out that indicates my Rancilio is ready. Then I pull a shot. I'm using the 14gm basket. I get 28gms of coffee in about 20 seconds. The water in the coffee is not hot. It is luke warm. What am I doing wrong?

If I just let water pour through the group head into a soup dish, the water is soon about 155 degrees. I can also use the Rancilio to make real steam. What do I need to do differently to get a nice hnot cup of espresso?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## InfamousTuba (Feb 5, 2020)

After you turn on the machine, how long are you letting the machine heat up for in minutes? It should be at least 15-30 so that the temperature of the water can fully stabilise


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

You also need a warm cup, especially if they're thick walled cups


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

If you mean you switch the machine on and brew as soon as the light goes out this indicates that the water in the boiler is up to temperature but the machine is by no means hot enough to brew. I would advise a minimum of 20-25 minutes warm up time is allowed or you can pull water through the group once the boiler is up to temperature to speed the process up.

If it is not convenient to switch it on and wait perhaps set it on a time plug so it comes on automatically for you.

Hope that helps.

David


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

I have a Silvia.

Weirdly, it's actually likely that the water is slightly too hot if you pull the shot immediately as the light goes out. The perfect temp can usually be achieved by waiting 30 secs from when the light goes out.

Also, are you pulling your shot and then steaming your milk?

As others have said, it will also benefit from being switched on 20+ minutes before you use it, then everything, including the group head, will be warmed up.

And don't forget to warm up your portafilter and shot glass/cup/whatever your shot goes in.

Check out Seattle Coffee Gear on YT for temperature surfing tips for the Silvia.


----------



## Tobyr21 (Feb 5, 2021)

People, thanks for your advice. I was worried that my machine had arrived broken, but you have reassured me.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tobyr21 said:


> People, thanks for your advice. I was worried that my machine had arrived broken, but you have reassured me.


 Yeah as has been mentioned give it at least 20 mins when first turned ON as the Silvia has quite a bit of metal to super heat. Often you will see machines being advertised as being super quick to heat from a cold start and some can, but most need a decent amount of time to ensure all metal components are hot enough that they don't absorb the water temperature as it is pumped toward the group.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

Make sure you leave the portafilter locked in when it's warming up. It should be almost too hot to touch when everything is up to temp. I always get hot shots on my Silvia v6.

if I'm in a rush then sometimes I turn my bottomless portafilter upside down and fill with boiling water to heat it up. It surprising how much thermal mass there is.

Good luck


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

A naughty cheat I use on the Gaggia clasic when I have forgotten to get it ready, is to set it to steam, and once up to temperature, put it back to water, and start pumping.....

super hot steam injection into the portafilter and associated metalwork.

you can get a processor to do it for you and call it the Mira-Y (to avoid copyright issues


----------

